# Kicked 4 girls out of my car



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I turned on the app and put the destination filter towards Boston. I got a ping to a upscale suburb with a girl's name with a rating of 4.63. I head there and than already loud and obnoxious they enter my car. One girl goes "No abla englas" and such... I went a few hundred feet and I was like "Is that supposed to be funny...." and than "It's not funny"... than I told them to get out and they said why but ten seconds later left. The name I use sounds Spanish so people think I'm Spanish even though I'm really not. I've had a few ask but I'm sick of people like this who think this is okay... What gives you the right to mock someone or make comments on their person that you don't even know? These girls looked young anywhere from 18-22, I can't tell if younger but they were headed to Boston around 11pm so had to be older than 18. No way I was going on a 25 minute trip with them coming in my car like this. I am glad I finally put stuff like this to a stop.

This happened before when I picked up 4 people from a bar they were early 20s and one of them made a comment trying to be funny saying we met in a certain country... even though it wasn't the one but close lol. Anyway the point is this is discriminatory and it gets offensive. My family are immigrants even though I was born and raised here and yes I've gotten jokes and stuff from people I know but I don't like people I don't know saying crap. Especially with all the racial shit going on it makes me offended even more.

I put in a poll to see if people agree with how I reacted or not. I can over analyze things just want some feedback on this situation because it pissed me off.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

For a start, being a group of four on the drunk shift, and noisy/obnoxious ones at that, they would failed their curbside inspection right off the bat. Ride denied before they touched the door handle.

Otherwise, no, you did not overreact. I have ejected pax for mocking my accent.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Sounds to me you handled the situation well. Many of times I have noped out of a situation because I didn't want to be around negativity. Very rarely I let people offend me. If you let people offend you, you are giving them power over you.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I once asked my passenger the same thing . He looked Latino, I asked something, he didn't answer. Then I said 'no habla english' , then he says " sorry I was texting." 
He didn't get offended and we had a nice chat. He even tipped me $5.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Would be nice if Support put out their own "No habla english" disclaimer before contacting them.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

elelegido said:


> For a start, being a group of four on the drunk shift, and noisy/obnoxious ones at that, they would failed their curbside inspection right off the bat. Ride denied before they touched the door handle.
> 
> Otherwise, no, you did not overreact. I have ejected pax for mocking my accent.


I've had lots pax tell me I have an accent, so I've finally started inventing something cool to tell them about myself.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Que?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SadUber said:


> I've had lots pax tell me I have an accent, so I've finally started inventing something cool to tell them about myself.


It irritates me when pax ask if I have an accent. This comes from the belief that the US is the centre of the world and the standard with which all others should be compared. I tell them everyone has an accent. Some get it, some don't.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

To each his own. That situation wouldn't have bothered me in the least. That's me. I would of been happy that I received a nice 25 minutes ride back to where I wanted to go. I can think of literally hundreds of worse case scenarios. I can deal with a lot more from women than men anyway. If they are young, female and foolish I have a high tolerance level.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

yea we all need to be mature and be able to deal with a certain level ignorance and immaturity....

But more importantly, were they fat and ugly or cute? If they were fat and ugly, you did the right thing.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberyouber said:


> yea we all need to be mature and be able to deal with a certain level ignorance and immaturity....


I wouldn't agree that maturity = tolerating racial abuse. Maturity is ejecting the pax calmly without losing your temper at their ignorance and immaturity.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

You can do whatever you want but it seems your fuse is pretty short. 25 mile trip is a good trip I just tune them out, put my head down so to speak and drive.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

PTUber said:


> You can do whatever you want but it seems your fuse is pretty short. 25 mile trip is a good trip I just tune them out, put my head down so to speak and drive.


It was an 9 mile trip that takes 25 minutes.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

While I agree you didn't overreact, I as a woman may have handled it a bit different. I would have completed the trip in complete silence ( that's very intimidating when they ask you questions and you don't reply) and then immediately one star and report for discrimination. It would have been a scary ride for them, something to make them think twice about being ignorant to people they don't know.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Personally, I can put up with a little obnoxiousness as long as it doesn't hinder my ability to safely operate my vehicle. Then again, my tolerance may be high because I drive dozens of kids around every day. 

I would probably report them for rudeness, and then take pity on them for being simple-minded enough to think it's funny to make fun of someone's ethnicity.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I would have done the same thing.

I rarely refuse to help people (when I worked retail) but I did when this guy came in, speaking perfect English to me initially..all of a sudden develop an "accent" and then tried to play dumb when I called him out on it. 

I don't have to take that and I believe letting people get away with that type of behavior is unacceptable because you're not only saying it's okay—whether they know it or not...and then it becomes a norm. 

You don't have to go all hard a** on them about it. But just telling them to order another uber seems fair. Or in my case telling them to find someone else to assist them.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

when i started 2 years ago to do uber the first and almost the only thing i avoided to do was work late... i used to take nice people out but for nothing in this world i will be out there to return the wasted people back home, hell no.. is my car is my time is my rule, but maybe in that schedule is the money..


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

over reaction. this aint racism, or if it is then racism doesn't mean what it used to mean.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I would have done the same thing.
> 
> I rarely refuse to help people (when I worked retail) but I did when this guy came in, speaking perfect English to me initially..all of a sudden develop an "accent" and then tried to play dumb when I called him out on it.


Obama and both Clintons used to do that all the time


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

ratethis said:


> While I agree you didn't overreact, I as a woman may have handled it a bit different. I would have completed the trip in complete silence ( that's very intimidating when they ask you questions and you don't reply) and then immediately one star and report for discrimination. It would have been a scary ride for them, something to make them think twice about being ignorant to people they don't know.


I disagree with that. That will ensure a low rating from them and me kicking them out and reporting them should serve as a bigger warning. They canceled so they couldn't even rate me.



Uberyouber said:


> yea we all need to be mature and be able to deal with a certain level ignorance and immaturity....
> 
> But more importantly, were they fat and ugly or cute? If they we fat and ugly, you did the right thing.


They were young and cute lol.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I would have done the same thing.
> 
> I rarely refuse to help people (when I worked retail) but I did when this guy came in, speaking perfect English to me initially..all of a sudden develop an "accent" and then tried to play dumb when I called him out on it.
> 
> ...


People are screwed up in the head. Mind you this isn't a white, black, asian, hispanic thing all races can be equally guilty.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Robertk said:


> over reaction. this aint racism, or if it is then racism doesn't mean what it used to mean.
> 
> Obama and both Clintons used to do that all the time


It's stereotyping, how's about that?

Overreaction would have been to start an altercation.
Gowing up, looking at someone the wrong way would have instigated a fight, rolling the eye or mugging.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's stereotyping, how's about that?
> 
> Overreaction would have been to start an altercation.
> Gowing up, looking at someone the wrong way would have instigated a fight, rolling the eye or mugging.


or, perhaps it's skin too thin

just today a small chinese woman:

her: when my husband and I were in Madison WI everybody there was looking at us funny.
me: how so? 
her: we were the only chinese people in sight so all the white people looked at us funny. 
me: were they mean to you
her: no, they just looked at us funny

now I couldn't been offended as a white person, or perhaps complimented that she would feel safe enough to tell a white person how the other white people were racist, or maybe she was the racist one ..... or something.....

but instead I just let her move on to another subject.

point is, it's a racial minefield out there so best not to take or give offense when the slight is small. I save my offense quota for jaywalkers and people who stand literally in front of a no-stopping sign expecting you to stop for them.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm new here. I don't know why, but this thread caught my attention.

So it sounds like these young girls really upset you. Good thing you were able to separate yourself from them before they really escalated things!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Robertk said:


> or, perhaps it's skin too thin
> 
> just today a small chinese woman:
> 
> ...


Mocking and ridiculing someone because of their ethnicity is unacceptable; it is not a matter of thin or thick skin.

You sound like the kind of guy who goes to a Chinese restaurant and then mimics and laughs at the waiters because of their accent. "Ahhh..... egg flied lice! Hahahahaha! It's ok buddy; I'm just having fun! Lighten up, buddy; your skin is too thin".

When people mock my accent or do the "imitating parrot" thing, I tell them that it is inappropriate and if they continue then I eject them. I happen to have thick skin, but the only bearing that has on this is that I have already forgotten about their sorry selves by the time I end the trip and drive off.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Robertk said:


> or, perhaps it's skin too thin
> 
> just today a small chinese woman:
> 
> ...


Lol

There's a difference between looking at someone funny and making a remark... but then again I don't blame her. Most folks in America don't travel abroad, or at least places where they'll get culturally mixed so maybe the white people were staring at them funny.

It's a comment, can't she have an opinion?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol
> 
> There's a difference between looking at someone funny and making a remark... but then again I don't blame her. Most folks in America don't travel abroad, or at least places where they'll get culturally mixed so maybe the white people were staring at them funny.
> 
> It's a comment, can't she have an opinion?


Yeah, the Chinese woman story has nothing to do with racism. I had a black friend in Mexico - in Mexico there are very very few blacks; you see one a year there at most, even in Mexico City. She got stared at a lot. Not because of racism; just because a lot of people have never seen a black person in person.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> One girl goes "No abla englas" and such...





sellkatsell44 said:


> It's a comment, can't she have an opinion?


I think i see a problem...


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, the Chinese woman story has nothing to do with racism. I had a black friend in Mexico - in Mexico there are very very few blacks; you see one a year there at most, even in Mexico City. She got stared at a lot. Not because of racism; just because a lot of people have never seen a black person in person.


Chinese are very common where I live, I think they are the biggest immigrant group in Massachusetts


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Overreacted. If you were at a dinner party or something, the response is appropriate. But as a driver who is voluntarily working nights, a thicker skin is required. How thick is up to you obviously.

They were just a bunch of immature kids trying to amuse themselves. As they age they will learn manners.

You would hope that they would take away a life lesson from the encounter with you, but I doubt it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Overreacted. If you were at a dinner party or something, the response is appropriate. But as a driver who is voluntarily working nights, a thicker skin is required. How thick is up to you obviously.
> 
> They were just a bunch of immature kids trying to amuse themselves. As they age they will learn manners.
> 
> You would hope that they would take away a life lesson from the encounter with you, but I doubt it.


Interesting. So, in a social setting racial abuse shouldn't be tolerated, but the same abuse should be tolerated when someone is flicking you a few dollars for a ride? Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Interesting. So, in a social setting racial abuse shouldn't be tolerated, but the same abuse should be tolerated when someone is flicking you a few dollars for a ride? Is my understanding correct?


Ideally it shouldnt be tolerated ever. But as adults we know that stupid kids do and say stupid things, and each individual has to decide for themselves how much to overlook. We overlook drunks and some of their offensive behavior, I dont see this as being much different.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Ideally it shouldnt be tolerated ever. But as adults we know that stupid kids do and say stupid things, and each individual has to decide for themselves how much to overlook. *We overlook drunks and some of their offensive behavior, I dont see this as being much different.*


I don't overlook abuse from drunks. I eject them, too.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Robertk said:


> over reaction. this aint racism, or if it is then racism doesn't mean what it used to mean.
> 
> Obama and both Clintons used to do that all the time


Dude shut the hell up. Always some wanting to get political,


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

My opinion is that you over-reacted.
I think you should read "the four agreements" by Don Miguel Ruiz. 
When people say things, it's more about them than you. In this case, they had been drinking ( - IQ points) they may have been a bit nervous (male uber driver) they may have been showing off in front of each other - any number of things. They may just be dumb ***. 

Never take anything personally. 

If someone thinks I'm a *****, I think THEY obviously have a problem. 

Maybe change your name on the driver app if you don't want anyone having an opinion about you before you've even arrived. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber Crack said:


> My opinion is that you over-reacted.


My opinion is that there was no overreaction.


> When people say things, it's more about them than you.


More about them? I don't know what you're trying to say


> In this case, they had been drinking ( - IQ points)


Most likely


> they may have been a bit nervous (male uber driver)


Also possible


> they may have been showing off in front of each other


Yep


> - any number of things. They may just be dumb ***.


Evidently


> Never take anything personally.


I don't think the OP did. I certainly don't


> If someone thinks I'm a *****, I think THEY obviously have a problem.


Agreed

All the above is true, and I still won't permit disrespectful ethnicists to be in my car. Yes, they are the ones who have the problem, not me. Yes, it may be because they are dumb, drunk, showing off or maybe they're just your run-of-the-mill garden variety arseholes. Who cares? And no, I don't take abuse personally. I simply pull over, put them out, and drive off with a happy smile on my face. Problem? What problem?



SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Dude shut the hell up. Always some dofus wanting to get political, usually a republican fool


Lol; I don't know about Republicans, but all these posters who are in support of drivers taking ethnicist/racist abuse from pax will definitely be Caucasian Americans who have never been on the receiving end of it.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I don't overlook abuse from drunks. I eject them, too.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> View attachment 149315


Lol, nice try.

You're the type of driver who just sits there meekly, not daring to say a word when drunks are jumping around and shouting and screaming in your car. You just keep your eyes on the road and hope the ride goes by quickly as you hand them the aux cord so they can turn up their shitty music to maximum volume on your stereo. Then you breathe a sigh of relief when they get out, and quietly set about cleaning up the mess they made of your car. You are pathetic.

Creates an account just to reply to this thread and try to stir things up.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Lol, nice try.
> 
> You're the type of driver who just sits there meekly, not daring to say a work when drunks are jumping around and shouting and screaming in your car. You just keep your eyes on the road and hope the ride goes by quickly as you hand them the aux cord so they can turn up their shitty music to maximum volume on your stereo. Then you breathe a sigh of relief when they get out, and set about cleaning up the mess they made of your car. You are pathetic.
> 
> Creates an account just to reply to this thread and try to stir things up. What a loser


Smirk...
Ok..


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I feel sorry for all those people that say it's an overreaction. 

Because you'll be the pushover types that settle, toe the line, the types bullies will rub their hands in glee when you cross their paths...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Smirk...
> Ok..


Just as I thought. Nothing but a little smirk.

GTFO of here you little weed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> everyone has an accent.


I have accents in several languages:

I have a mixed Boston/New York in English
I have a mixed Canadian/Belgian accent and vocabulary in French.
I have a very heavy Italian accent in Spanish. If I can not remember the Spanish word for something, I will try to make a Spanish word out of an Italian word. Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not. Many native speakers of Spanish think that I am Italian.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Someone using the handle elelegido and another using SpeedyGozalez complaining about racial stereotypes. Oooh, the irony.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

elelegido said:


> My opinion is that there was no overreaction.
> More about them? I don't know what you're trying to say
> Most likely
> Also possible
> ...


I'm glad you're happy with how you do things. If that works for you that's great.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I guess if it's late at night I wouldn't mind taking obnoxious people. I'm just worried about picking up the wrong person who might try to kill me. I'm sure the Uber driver that was killed with a machete didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

the way i look at it, ya'll have really thin skin. life doesn't mean everyone has a safe place. learn that quickly and you'll thrive.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Grand Master B said:


> the way i look at it, ya'll have really thin skin. life doesn't mean everyone has a safe place. learn that quickly and you'll thrive.


lol it's thin skin to say, nope, you can find another driver? At Uber's rates?? Really???

It depends on the context and the actions taken.

OP didn't make any mean comments back. He didn't get butt hurt. He just wasn't willing to be that patsy that allows someone to step over them aka be a doormat.

I guess if that's the way you'd want to justify it (having thick skin vs thin skin) for allowing someone to treat you like you're lesser then them, then sure.

If OP said that he ended up reporting her, or driving her to some deserted spot and then kicked her to the curb...that's thin skin imho. It's also no different between silently taking the ride and then one starring them, except by kicking them out you weren't passive aggressive about it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Roll'em out!!!


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> lol it's thin skin to say, nope, you can find another driver? At Uber's rates?? Really???
> 
> It depends on the context and the actions taken.
> 
> ...


look, i didn't mean to offend u and u didn't have to come at me like the way u did. all i'm saying is that some people are overly sensitive to the littlest of things. i wish more people would focus on thriving in life than just surviving. stuff like this happens all the time. move on...and no u can't bend ur will onto everyone to think & act the way u want them to. that's crazy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Grand Master B said:


> look, i didn't mean to offend u and u didn't have to come at me like the way u did. all i'm saying is that some people are overly sensitive to the littlest of things. i wish more people would focus on thriving in life than just surviving. stuff like this happens all the time. move on...and no u can't bend ur will onto everyone to think & act the way u want them to. that's crazy.


You didn't offend me, no worries.

I'm sorry if it seems like I'm coming at you?

I just think that you should be able to conduct business the way you want as independent contractors because even when i was in retail, and I was only an employee not the owner, I wouldn't allow anyone to treat me like that.

And the fact that you're okay with it, to me, is sad.

To me, that's just surviving. Not thriving. You don't want to "rock the boat". Even if it's just a simple, nope, that's not cool. And again, in OP's example, he was acting perfectly reasonable in my opinion and it's folks who think it's okay, those who say to be "thicker" skin, allowing this type of behavior to slide..that's making it a norm when it shouldn't be.

Again, it's not doing anything extreme like I explained in my post, it's merely letting her know she can find another driver. That will make her think twice about doing something like that. I've been there. I used to go "that's so gay" until someone told me politely but firmly how that's not acceptable. It's okay to voice your opinion and have a stance, and not be labeled "thin skin" just because of that.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You didn't offend me, no worries.
> 
> I'm sorry if it seems like I'm coming at you?
> 
> ...


i didn't say i was ok with it, just accept for what it is. it's never going away, u can't change the world nor certain human behavior so why waste time and energy that'll produce little to no result? ur best bet is to work on yourself and become a success in life. come on, we're talking about normal, law abiding people making non threatening comments. the world is filled with murders & rapists and yet much of people's focus is on the former group? that's silly, no that's detrimental to society. we should go after things that can really hurt people...and no i'm not referring to feelings.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm sometimes amazed by the racism and ignorant comments that some pax say sometimes. Several weeks ago, I was giving an older man a ride in Minneapolis. We came to a street where there was a family of Africans wearing their Muslim costumes. 
The old guy said "Look at those them! Those people just need to GROW UP!"

I just shook my head.


----------



## Jbrow104 (Sep 19, 2016)

I wouldn't have kicked them out but I can't say it's an overreaction for you. If u don't want people in your car like that that's your decision. I picked up 3 air force people 2 guys 1 girl. Very drunk. The men especially 1 of them was yelling at the woman. It was supposed to be "joking" calling her a soulless witch and numerous slang terms for vagina. It was very annoying but I got them to their destination safely.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Jbrow104 said:


> I wouldn't have kicked them out but I can't say it's an overreaction for you. If u don't want people in your car like that that's your decision. I picked up 3 air force people 2 guys 1 girl. Very drunk. The men especially 1 of them was yelling at the woman. It was supposed to be "joking" calling her a soulless witch and numerous slang terms for vagina. It was very annoying but I got them to their destination safely.


What did the woman say?


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> I turned on the app and put the destination filter towards Boston. I got a ping to a upscale suburb with a girl's name with a rating of 4.63. I head there and than already loud and obnoxious they enter my car. One girl goes "No abla englas" and such... I went a few hundred feet and I was like "Is that supposed to be funny...." and than "It's not funny"... than I told them to get out and they said why but ten seconds later left. The name I use sounds Spanish so people think I'm Spanish even though I'm really not. I've had a few ask but I'm sick of people like this who think this is okay... What gives you the right to mock someone or make comments on their person that you don't even know? These girls looked young anywhere from 18-22, I can't tell if younger but they were headed to Boston around 11pm so had to be older than 18. No way I was going on a 25 minute trip with them coming in my car like this. I am glad I finally put stuff like this to a stop.
> 
> This happened before when I picked up 4 people from a bar they were early 20s and one of them made a comment trying to be funny saying we met in a certain country... even though it wasn't the one but close lol. Anyway the point is this is discriminatory and it gets offensive. My family are immigrants even though I was born and raised here and yes I've gotten jokes and stuff from people I know but I don't like people I don't know saying crap. Especially with all the racial shit going on it makes me offended even more.
> 
> I put in a poll to see if people agree with how I reacted or not. I can over analyze things just want some feedback on this situation because it pissed me off.


Do you have trouble with speaking clear English? Maybe they have been on too many rides with drivers that can't speak English. I get so many complaints from riders about drivers that can't speak English. There should be a language test over the phone with all new drivers, and while at it, a drug test would be good too.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Lol; I don't know about Republicans, but all these posters who are in support of drivers taking ethnicist/racist abuse from pax will definitely be Caucasian Americans who have never been on the receiving end of it.


You're very right about that point



CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Someone using the handle elelegido and another using SpeedyGozalez complaining about racial stereotypes. Oooh, the irony.


Oh the irony of a crybaby locker getting mocked bc he ia a crybaby. Did you have a point to all This? Or do you want to keep ignoring reality just bc it doesn't happen to you. For being a trumpet that hates anowflakes, you're acting like one yourself.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I'm sometimes amazed by the racism and ignorant comments that some pax say sometimes. Several weeks ago, I was giving an older man a ride in Minneapolis. We came to a street where there was a family of Africans wearing their Muslim costumes.
> The old guy said "Look at those them! Those people just need to GROW UP!"
> 
> I just shook my head.


Nathan Poe- is that you?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Grand Master B said:


> i didn't say i was ok with it, just accept for what it is. _*it's never going away, u can't change the world nor certain human behavior so why waste time and energy that'll produce little to no result? *_ ur best bet is to work on yourself and become a success in life. come on, we're talking about normal, law abiding people making non threatening comments. the world is filled with murders & rapists and yet much of people's focus is on the former group? that's silly, no that's detrimental to society. we should go after things that can really hurt people...and no i'm not referring to feelings.


This is your view and that's okay.

I believe in Darwin.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

To each their own. I've kicked people out of my car for less, and openly can acknowledge I've overreacted, but by the same token all they need to do is order another uber. If you're not feeling a ride, you're not feeling a ride. Unless you pull over on a highway or strand them in the middle of nowhere on a frigid night, I say you can kick anyone out for any reason and not lose a minute of sleep.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> Do you have trouble with speaking clear English? Maybe they have been on too many rides with drivers that can't speak English. I get so many complaints from riders about drivers that can't speak English. There should be a language test over the phone with all new drivers, and while at it, a drug test would be good too.


I'm fluent in English



June132017 said:


> I guess if it's late at night I wouldn't mind taking obnoxious people. I'm just worried about picking up the wrong person who might try to kill me. I'm sure the Uber driver that was killed with a machete didn't see that one coming.


Yeah that is truly scary since I pickup younger girls at night randomly and makes you think... only sometimes when they move around too much makes me nervous



elelegido said:


> Mocking and ridiculing someone because of their ethnicity is unacceptable; it is not a matter of thin or thick skin.
> 
> You sound like the kind of guy who goes to a Chinese restaurant and then mimics and laughs at the waiters because of their accent. "Ahhh..... egg flied lice! Hahahahaha! It's ok buddy; I'm just having fun! Lighten up, buddy; your skin is too thin".
> 
> When people mock my accent or do the "imitating parrot" thing, I tell them that it is inappropriate and if they continue then I eject them. I happen to have thick skin, but the only bearing that has on this is that I have already forgotten about their sorry selves by the time I end the trip and drive off.


It's easier for people who've never experienced it... *cough* White Americans.... growing up in Boston and going to middle school/high school white Americans were never made fun of for their race vs non-whites were always... its easy for people who haven't experienced it let it fly by... I mean I guess it is human tendency to be critical of something that is "different" but if you haven't gone through this or have empathy for it than you don't understand which is fine but that is called ignorance.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

In other words, OP is tired of entitled teens being MISguidedly/off-the-mark xenophobic & racist at him and snapped a bit


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Adieu said:


> In other words, OP is tired of entitled teens being MISguidedly/off-the-mark xenophobic & racist at him and snapped a bit


You don't hop in a strangers car acting stupid like that... matter fact no one has ever acted like that just hopping in my car. First impressions are everything right... if this was mid trip or towards the end I probably wouldn't have gotten as mad. Also not sure if they were underage or 18-20 so that coulda played a role but still even young girls are more respectful. Especially if I am going to be in the car for 20 minutes with them, hoping in like that is a big red flag....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Someone using the handle elelegido and another using SpeedyGozalez complaining about racial stereotypes. Oooh, the irony.


El and elegido are just two words. And Speedy Gonzalez is simply a cartoon character, just like Bugs Bunny or Daffy Duck. Neither handle suggests racial stereotypes or infers anything about the owners of either.



Grand Master B said:


> it's never going away, u can't change the world nor certain human behavior so why waste time and energy that'll produce little to no result? ur best bet is to work on yourself and become a success in life.


I think you're taking this a bit far. Expanding the scope just a bit too much. The OP asked about removing abusive people from his car. That has nothing to do with changing the world or human behavior and nothing to do with self-realization or being a success in life.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

The bottom line for me is that, if you're uncomfortable with a ride, end it. Perhaps it's a pax making offhand comments. Maybe it's a drunk, rude and/or stupid individual. Our fine customers are already getting a deeply discounted, tip-is-even-included service (in their minds). If they expect to climb into _your_ car and give off a bad vibe, it's on them. If you want to get in the back and act like a ***, most areas offer limousine services. At least the chauffeur can put the divider up.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> It's easier for people who've never experienced it... *cough* White Americans.... growing up in Boston and going to middle school/high school white Americans were never made fun of for their race vs non-whites were always... its easy for people who haven't experienced it let it fly by... I mean I guess it is human tendency to be critical of something that is "different" but if you haven't gone through this or have empathy for it than you don't understand which is fine but that is called ignorance.


and this right here is the problem- dude hates white people = racist

how the hell do you know what other people have experienced?


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Robertk said:


> and this right here is the problem- dude hates white people = racist
> 
> how the hell do you know what other people have experienced?


Now the white guy is pulling the race card?
Nope..theres only demographic that can pull the race card and you ain't it.

Any other demographics trying to get points by crying racism makes me laugh. Yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I'm biracial and I have found that almost all the time people are just interested and want to get to know me. I'll tell them and we end up getting to know stuff about each other and I've made new friend. Imagine if someone asked what I was and in response I said it's racist to ask that question, I wouldn't have any friends.

With that said if someone got in my car and said, "no habla Ingles," I would've probably immediately thrown them out. 

But it's a case by case judgment.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Robertk said:


> and this right here is the problem- dude hates white people = racist
> 
> how the hell do you know what other people have experienced?


Because I grew up with White Americans.... only one time I saw a white guy get bullied in LA for who he is and the whole school was mainly Hispanic and other immigrants.

Again you can get upset all you want but this is true. It's not only America but whites in South Africa, blacks in Greece, Middle Easterners in Russia face discrimination too... its just human tendency to be an asshole to people that are different... might be a psychological thing.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Because I grew up with White Americans.... only one time I saw a white guy get bullied in LA for who he is and the whole school was mainly Hispanic and other immigrants.
> 
> Again you can get upset all you want but this is true. It's not only America but whites in South Africa, blacks in Greece, Middle Easterners in Russia face discrimination too... *its just human tendency to be an asshole to people that are different... might be a psychological thing.*


hmmm, I think I see the problem


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Robertk said:


> hmmm, I think I see the problem


Oh wow man! your a genius great job pointing out what I wrote! it doesn't make it okay..... until we can all come as one and put behind all the bs racism/discrimination will thrive


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Now the white guy is pulling the race card?
> Nope..theres only demographic that can pull the race card and you ain't it.
> 
> Any other demographics trying to get points by crying racism makes me laugh. Yuk yuk yuk.


ya might wanna look up the definition of racism, clearly you don't know what the word means.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

If Liberty means anything at all it means the right to tell people what they do not want to hear.


~George Orwell


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

elelegido said:


> For a start, being a group of four on the drunk shift, and noisy/obnoxious ones at that, they would failed their curbside inspection right off the bat. Ride denied before they touched the door handle.
> 
> Otherwise, no, you did not overreact. I have ejected pax for mocking my accent.


Should never make fun of anyone for their accent. It means that they . know more than one language. More than me.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> I turned on the app and put the destination filter towards Boston. I got a ping to a upscale suburb with a girl's name with a rating of 4.63. I head there and than already loud and obnoxious they enter my car. One girl goes "No abla englas" and such... I went a few hundred feet and I was like "Is that supposed to be funny...." and than "It's not funny"... than I told them to get out and they said why but ten seconds later left. The name I use sounds Spanish so people think I'm Spanish even though I'm really not. I've had a few ask but I'm sick of people like this who think this is okay... What gives you the right to mock someone or make comments on their person that you don't even know? These girls looked young anywhere from 18-22, I can't tell if younger but they were headed to Boston around 11pm so had to be older than 18. No way I was going on a 25 minute trip with them coming in my car like this. I am glad I finally put stuff like this to a stop.
> 
> This happened before when I picked up 4 people from a bar they were early 20s and one of them made a comment trying to be funny saying we met in a certain country... even though it wasn't the one but close lol. Anyway the point is this is discriminatory and it gets offensive. My family are immigrants even though I was born and raised here and yes I've gotten jokes and stuff from people I know but I don't like people I don't know saying crap. Especially with all the racial shit going on it makes me offended even more.
> 
> I put in a poll to see if people agree with how I reacted or not. I can over analyze things just want some feedback on this situation because it pissed me off.


Report to uber rider abusive


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> I'm fluent in English


Debatable.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

TNCMinWage said:


> Debatable.


your face is debatable too


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> your face is debatable too


I think you just proved my point.

But hey, I'm just playing around.... I don't doubt you are fluent. Now your grammar, on the other hand...


----------



## Jkpoker1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> I turned on the app and put the destination filter towards Boston. I got a ping to a upscale suburb with a girl's name with a rating of 4.63. I head there and than already loud and obnoxious they enter my car. One girl goes "No abla englas" and such... I went a few hundred feet and I was like "Is that supposed to be funny...." and than "It's not funny"... than I told them to get out and they said why but ten seconds later left. The name I use sounds Spanish so people think I'm Spanish even though I'm really not. I've had a few ask but I'm sick of people like this who think this is okay... What gives you the right to mock someone or make comments on their person that you don't even know? These girls looked young anywhere from 18-22, I can't tell if younger but they were headed to Boston around 11pm so had to be older than 18. No way I was going on a 25 minute trip with them coming in my car like this. I am glad I finally put stuff like this to a stop.
> 
> This happened before when I picked up 4 people from a bar they were early 20s and one of them made a comment trying to be funny saying we met in a certain country... even though it wasn't the one but close lol. Anyway the point is this is discriminatory and it gets offensive. My family are immigrants even though I was born and raised here and yes I've gotten jokes and stuff from people I know but I don't like people I don't know saying crap. Especially with all the racial shit going on it makes me offended even more.
> 
> I put in a poll to see if people agree with how I reacted or not. I can over analyze things just want some feedback on this situation because it pissed me off.


Meh I feel you should have just given them a ride and give 1 star review with comment why. That is pretty messed up to say. I feel Boston has some pretty racist people from personal experience.

You kinda are screwing yourself by driving to pick them up and not taking the ride. Idk how business is there but I would just take the ride and give bad review. I agree though that comment was way out of line and extremely rude.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I think you missed a golden opportunity to _teach them _an important lesson. Would have been grand if you switched into Spanish only mode and acted like you didn't speak English. Let them jabber and yabber for the 25 minutes about all of their stupidities...pick out a couple of the best comments they make...then upon drop off give your two cents on those comments in fluent English.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Dude you are another immigrant with a chip on your shoulder. Dont you know that part of the process of assimilation is to be mocked and ridiculed arbitrarily? Your parents made the mistake of giving you a non standard name and you are paying the price. That is the American way and always has been. Don't make the same mistake with your kids and grow a thicker skin. Under and after Trump things,are going to get worse. Racism is the belief that one group in genetically superior to another. Her remark was not by itself racist but could be xenophobic, bigoted, discrimination etc. On the other hand it was clever cause she was very ambiguous and it's no clear who was the mocked dupe.


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> I turned on the app and put the destination filter towards Boston. I got a ping to a upscale suburb with a girl's name with a rating of 4.63. I head there and than already loud and obnoxious they enter my car. One girl goes "No abla englas" and such... I went a few hundred feet and I was like "Is that supposed to be funny...." and than "It's not funny"... than I told them to get out and they said why but ten seconds later left. The name I use sounds Spanish so people think I'm Spanish even though I'm really not. I've had a few ask but I'm sick of people like this who think this is okay... What gives you the right to mock someone or make comments on their person that you don't even know? These girls looked young anywhere from 18-22, I can't tell if younger but they were headed to Boston around 11pm so had to be older than 18. No way I was going on a 25 minute trip with them coming in my car like this. I am glad I finally put stuff like this to a stop.
> 
> This happened before when I picked up 4 people from a bar they were early 20s and one of them made a comment trying to be funny saying we met in a certain country... even though it wasn't the one but close lol. Anyway the point is this is discriminatory and it gets offensive. My family are immigrants even though I was born and raised here and yes I've gotten jokes and stuff from people I know but I don't like people I don't know saying crap. Especially with all the racial shit going on it makes me offended even more.
> 
> I put in a poll to see if people agree with how I reacted or not. I can over analyze things just want some feedback on this situation because it pissed me off.


Sometimes we need to know how to ignore the things. One of rider asked me why i came to this country. I responded like "same reason why your grandfather or grand grandfather came". Silence ! He gave me 10$ tip. Lol.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> I turned on the app and put the destination filter towards Boston. I got a ping to a upscale suburb with a girl's name with a rating of 4.63. I head there and than already loud and obnoxious they enter my car. One girl goes "No abla englas" and such... I went a few hundred feet and I was like "Is that supposed to be funny...." and than "It's not funny"... than I told them to get out and they said why but ten seconds later left. The name I use sounds Spanish so people think I'm Spanish even though I'm really not. I've had a few ask but I'm sick of people like this who think this is okay... What gives you the right to mock someone or make comments on their person that you don't even know? These girls looked young anywhere from 18-22, I can't tell if younger but they were headed to Boston around 11pm so had to be older than 18. No way I was going on a 25 minute trip with them coming in my car like this. I am glad I finally put stuff like this to a stop.
> 
> This happened before when I picked up 4 people from a bar they were early 20s and one of them made a comment trying to be funny saying we met in a certain country... even though it wasn't the one but close lol. Anyway the point is this is discriminatory and it gets offensive. My family are immigrants even though I was born and raised here and yes I've gotten jokes and stuff from people I know but I don't like people I don't know saying crap. Especially with all the racial shit going on it makes me offended even more.
> 
> I put in a poll to see if people agree with how I reacted or not. I can over analyze things just want some feedback on this situation because it pissed me off.


Your not being overly sensitive. If your race is not easily definable then insensitive paxholes will try to fill in the blanks themselves. I get people every day playing the "Guess My Race" game with me. Why because with my tan skin and curly copper colored hair, in the West Coast, it's near impossible for them to figure out what I am. Oh and of course finding out what race I am, is OH SO IMPORTANT. In New York.....oh hell the entire East Coast, folks would just look at me and say "Oh....an Italian/ Irish girl." Ok.......who cares.........next!" Sometimes in New York I get mistaken for Puerto Rican, but once again.......no one cares. ( BTW I also have Apache Indian in me but that doesn't show at all.)

Out here in Seattle......well first of all, if there are Puerto Ricans out here besides the ones that play on the Seahawks and Mariner ball teams, I've yet to see one, like wise Italians. Oh there are Italians out here, but they are Leonardo DiCaprio types. ( Blond hair, fair skinned, blue eyes)

I went to our local Italian festival and I left early because people kept staring and asking what I was. I was the darkest/ most ethinic looking one there and Seattle Italians kept asking what race I was!!!! WTF?! So for folks out here, figuring out what I am is like finding the Holy Grail to them.

I mess with people though on the race issue. When they approach me as a total stranger and have the gall to ask where I'm from, I say Brooklyn. 
"Oh...ummm .....I ...mean...umm well where's your family from?"
The Bronx, Brooklyn, Queens, Jersey, and Kansas. 
( Crickets) 
You think they would just drop it, but no, race is SO important so.....
"Umm so your family originated from those states?" 
Yeah! 
( Uncomfortable tugging at collar, clears throat, but STILL persists!!)
" Oh come on!! Your saying your entire family is from America??!!!"
Ok, since you obviously work for the US Census Bureau......My Italian side came here from Rome in 1863 to build the Union Pacific westward. My Irish side came here in 1918, and the Apache side has been here all along! Now.....when did the Mayflower get here again?!!



Nick781 said:


> I disagree with that. That will ensure a low rating from them and me kicking them out and reporting them should serve as a bigger warning. They canceled so they couldn't even rate me.
> 
> They were young and cute lol.
> 
> People are screwed up in the head. Mind you this isn't a white, black, asian, hispanic thing all races can be equally guilty.


This is true. How many people of color dislike/ hate other people of color. I've met Blacks that hate Mexicans and vice versa, I know American Blacks that say they hate African Blacks, and my Korean neighbors hate all us other brown skinned neighbors.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> I turned on the app and put the destination filter towards Boston. I got a ping to a upscale suburb with a girl's name with a rating of 4.63. I head there and than already loud and obnoxious they enter my car. One girl goes "No abla englas" and such... I went a few hundred feet and I was like "Is that supposed to be funny...." and than "It's not funny"... than I told them to get out and they said why but ten seconds later left. The name I use sounds Spanish so people think I'm Spanish even though I'm really not. I've had a few ask but I'm sick of people like this who think this is okay... What gives you the right to mock someone or make comments on their person that you don't even know? These girls looked young anywhere from 18-22, I can't tell if younger but they were headed to Boston around 11pm so had to be older than 18. No way I was going on a 25 minute trip with them coming in my car like this. I am glad I finally put stuff like this to a stop.
> 
> This happened before when I picked up 4 people from a bar they were early 20s and one of them made a comment trying to be funny saying we met in a certain country... even though it wasn't the one but close lol. Anyway the point is this is discriminatory and it gets offensive. My family are immigrants even though I was born and raised here and yes I've gotten jokes and stuff from people I know but I don't like people I don't know saying crap. Especially with all the racial shit going on it makes me offended even more.
> 
> I put in a poll to see if people agree with how I reacted or not. I can over analyze things just want some feedback on this situation because it pissed me off.


I am not going to vote about over-reacted or not. That is for you to process and I applaud you for getting perspectives from others. My take. What others think, feel or say; I have zero control of. I have 100% control over how I respond or react to what others think, feel or say. Now, what people do, is a whole different story. Parent's roles are to teach strategy for making it in this world. We all have had different parents that excelled or sucked at those different strategies. What I find to be most difficult as an adult is to know what to confront and how strong to confront it. Others are experts at it.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> Your not being overly sensitive. If your race is not easily definable then insensitive paxholes will try to fill in the blanks themselves. I get people every day playing the "Guess My Race" game with me. Why because with my tan skin and curly copper colored hair, in the West Coast, it's near impossible for them to figure out what I am. Oh and of course finding out what race I am, is OH SO IMPORTANT. In New York.....oh hell the entire East Coast, folks would just look at me and say "Oh....an Italian/ Irish girl." Ok.......who cares.........next!" Sometimes in New York I get mistaken for Puerto Rican, but once again.......no one cares. ( BTW I also have Apache Indian in me but that doesn't show at all.)
> 
> Out here in Seattle......well first of all, if there are Puerto Ricans out here besides the ones that play on the Seahawks and Mariner ball teams, I've yet to see one, like wise Italians. Oh there are Italians out here, but they are Leonardo DiCaprio types. ( Blond hair, fair skinned, blue eyes)
> 
> ...


I mean I ask people where they are from too and stuff if I can guess or recognize a certain link. I find it interesting to talk to people about their roots and such.

Yes before I moved to Boston from Los Angeles, I remember the Mexican-Black fights in schools and such. Its really just cultural differences and the lack of understanding and wanting to.



westsidebum said:


> Dude you are another immigrant with a chip on your shoulder. Dont you know that part of the process of assimilation is to be mocked and ridiculed arbitrarily? Your parents made the mistake of giving you a non standard name and you are paying the price. That is the American way and always has been. Don't make the same mistake with your kids and grow a thicker skin. Under and after Trump things,are going to get worse. Racism is the belief that one group in genetically superior to another. Her remark was not by itself racist but could be xenophobic, bigoted, discrimination etc. On the other hand it was clever cause she was very ambiguous and it's no clear who was the mocked dupe.


Can't tell if your being sarcastic or not lol.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> I mean I ask people where they are from too and stuff if I can guess or recognize a certain link. I find it interesting to talk to people about their roots and such.
> 
> Yes before I moved to Boston from Los Angeles, I remember the Mexican-Black fights in schools and such. Its really just cultural differences and the lack of understanding and wanting to.
> 
> Can't tell if your being sarcastic or not lol.


Ethic people asking me where I'm from is entirely different from....ahem *whites. Minorities are often just looking for similarity or compatibility. I should say that any person happily, or in a friendly tone or just asking out of curiosity is ok. I can't put a person's tone into type to explain the difference in what I mean, but it's just something you can tell in person whether the question is being asked in friendly curiosity or " jeez! Another one!" type of way.

My problem is the "jeez! Another one" type of people who are not "just curious" and have a real problem with the high percentage of Uber drivers who are immigrants. Pax have got in my car and angry asked me why Uber hires so many F' Foreigners. ( At night, pax can't see my tan skin color, and while driving my hair is pulled back into a bun.) At night, I get to hear the Real feelings they have about ethnic Uber drivers and /or Seattle being taken over by #*!\%*#%*!!!, especially when they got some liquor in them.

During the day, I've had Pax who stand on the curb and stare at me while mumbling something to their companion who then look at me hard before getting in. Those pax are always less than polite and if I miss one turn because of freaking Google maps, they ask if I can understand what the navigation is saying, or can I read the street signs. These are the pax that after I simply explain to them that I'm sorry but there was a delay in Google maps, and I can just hit the next block, they exclaim, "Oh! You DO speak English!! Where are you from?"

Washington is quickly becoming an immigration hot state because of the heavy agriculture of this state, and all the Mexicans moving up here to perform those jobs on the farms, ranches, and apple orchards. There are Mexican communities everywhere, likewise there are ICE raids of apartment complexes in these neighborhoods too. Often to the relief of the other neighbors. " Good they're getting them out of here!" Even though many of these people are not documented, they don't cause any problems.

Anyways...... during the winter, I don't experience any problems. Its only summer. Why, cuz my skin is only tan enough to be noticed in the summer. Winter, it's only slightly Olive. Only in summer do people stare, glare, tell me to go back where I came from, get followed by store security, or mockingly walk by and say " What's up Mama?" "Olaaaaaaaah" or "Come Staaaaaaz!"

If someone asks where I'm from after I speak, that's ok. I accept that I have a Brooklyn accent. I just don't like someone (negative tone) asking me where I'm from before I even open my mouth.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It irritates me when pax ask if I have an accent. This comes from the belief that the US is the centre of the world and the standard with which all others should be compared. I tell them everyone has an accent. Some get it, some don't.


The U.S. IS the center of the world. Why do you think everyone wants to come here? Read some History books. Especially about our participation in WWII.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> I turned on the app and put the destination filter towards Boston. I got a ping to a upscale suburb with a girl's name with a rating of 4.63. I head there and than already loud and obnoxious they enter my car. One girl goes "No abla englas" and such... I went a few hundred feet and I was like "Is that supposed to be funny...." and than "It's not funny"... than I told them to get out and they said why but ten seconds later left. The name I use sounds Spanish so people think I'm Spanish even though I'm really not. I've had a few ask but I'm sick of people like this who think this is okay... What gives you the right to mock someone or make comments on their person that you don't even know? These girls looked young anywhere from 18-22, I can't tell if younger but they were headed to Boston around 11pm so had to be older than 18. No way I was going on a 25 minute trip with them coming in my car like this. I am glad I finally put stuff like this to a stop.
> 
> This happened before when I picked up 4 people from a bar they were early 20s and one of them made a comment trying to be funny saying we met in a certain country... even though it wasn't the one but close lol. Anyway the point is this is discriminatory and it gets offensive. My family are immigrants even though I was born and raised here and yes I've gotten jokes and stuff from people I know but I don't like people I don't know saying crap. Especially with all the racial shit going on it makes me offended even more.
> 
> I put in a poll to see if people agree with how I reacted or not. I can over analyze things just want some feedback on this situation because it pissed me off.


You did and you did not. At the end of the day you have to have a thicker skin to work with a company like uber and even thicker to drive millenials who say they hate the donald but then make fun of your accent. I drive in manhattan and despise with a passion these pretentious children who are more self absorbed than butter on a toasted bagel


----------



## Jbrow104 (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> What did the woman say?


She responded in kind for a while but seemed to get annoyed eventually and just became quiet. She apologized a few times also.


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

Your car, your rules. Why feel uncomfortable for 25 mins in your own vehicle for $10-20?


----------

